# Just Some Geckos



## caliherp (Jul 14, 2013)

Here is some pictures of some of my geckos. I only go to two before my camera died. So stay tuned.









Fired down(not showing its true color)


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 14, 2013)

lovely stuff mate! Leo and Crested? Amazing stuff


----------



## caliherp (Jul 14, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> lovely stuff mate! Leo and Crested? Amazing stuff



Thank you, and yes you are correct.


----------



## saintanger (Jul 14, 2013)

love the pic's, both are stunning geckos, very cute too.


----------



## caliherp (Jul 15, 2013)

saintanger said:


> love the pic's, both are stunning geckos, very cute too.



Thank you. 

I have the day off today so I'm going to try to get pictures of the rest.


----------



## caliherp (Jul 23, 2013)

I had a spare minute the other night so I was able to take a couple pictures of one more. They really do not want to cooperate. This one isn't fired up, but I kind of like them all white.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice shot, Dig the Sansevieria


----------



## caliherp (Jul 24, 2013)

Smithers said:


> Nice shot, Dig the Sansevieria



Thanks bro. It's my favorite plant to use for arboreal geckos.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 1, 2013)

This guy decided to show his face this morning. Sorry for the quick and crappy picture.


----------

